# Alice IAD 5130 & Fritz!Box 7141



## expone (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bevor ich meinen Alice Fun (DTAG Reseller-Anschluss) in Auftrag gegeben habe, habe ich bei der Alice Kundenbetreuung mehrmals angefragt, ob ich meine Fritz!Box für den Alice Anschluss im vollem Umfang nutzen kann. Dies wurde stets bejaht.

Nun ja - heute weiß ich es besser: Bekanntermaßen hält Alice die Verbindungsdaten für VOIP zurück, so das man nur die Alice eigene Hardware nutzen kann. Bei mir handelt es sich hierbei um eine "Alice IAD 5130", auf Basis einer Fritz!Box von AVM.

Da ich gerne meine eigene Fritz!Box 7141 weiterhin einsetzen möchte (wegen USB-Fernanschluss etc...), ich aber VOIP nicht direkt über meine FB laufen lassen kann, da Alice die Daten nicht Preis gibt, dachte ich mir, dass ich die Alice Box als Hauptrouter nutze, der die Verbindung zum Internet herstellt und an dem auch das Telefon hängt. Meine Fritz!Box nutzt dann diese Verbindung (FB-Option: "DSL über Lan").

Nun, nach dem ich meine FB DSl über LAN nutzt, ist diese nicht mehr selbst ansprechbar - fungiert also eigentlich nur noch als WLAN Access Point. Die USB-Fernanschlusssoftware findet somit meine Fritz!Box auch nicht mehr.

Wisst ihr hier Rat?


----------

